# Airedale hog hunt



## scottcain (Sep 23, 2012)

Hog hunting with Airedales.


----------



## deadend (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice!  Good to see Airedales being used!


----------



## roperdoc (Sep 23, 2012)

Never seen a cut vest with pockets. So them there little dogs in that carrier jump out and catch on when they get close? Or is that just ride-along training? I've hunted with folks that had dogs that needed to be carried to a hog. LOL, JK
Nice pictures of your dogs at work.


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 24, 2012)

sent you a pm. Richard


----------



## TJay (Sep 24, 2012)

That's good to see, Airedales have a long hunting history.  Seems they can do just about anything.  Cool dogs.


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 24, 2012)

Pretty cool. There's one old guy here who uses a few airedale/walker crosses to deer hunt and they look like shaggy tri-colored walkers.


----------

